# Mosqutio WAlleye???



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

i was just wondering when do the walleyes start hitting at mosqutio. im tlking about after the ice melts


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

You can get them as soon as ice-off...mostly vertical jigging humps,gravel,and stumps...Then it goes to drifting gravel and what-not, then fishing weeds and trolling


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

they are biting now if yu can find them.................


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

Does anybody know.....where do most of the walleye do their (mock or real) spawning at Mosqutio...?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

88,the dam,white crane and some of the rocky shallow humps.


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

I'm just starting to learn Skeeter....Can you tell me where White Crane is...and ...where to Walnut Creek area is too....thanks


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

look for the nets...gravel mostly...with deep water close by..


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

White crane is just south of Walnut. Just North of 305 east side. They used to load stone there.


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

nets? nets now? wondered when they put them out.


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Jig and Steelhead...
I'm trying to prove it's more than just luck....lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

no...,they put the nets up when they are spawning..obviously in likely spots...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

if you get one of the hotspots maps they are a great tool! I study mine all the time thinking i might find something different.... good to have though show you different bottoms like rock and sand gravel and stumps.... road beds and stuff like that... I got mine at gander mountain!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hey jigging...I have been looking for one of those for a lonngggg time....what kind is it??


----------



## roadgrit (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking forward to some good walleye action in the spring


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

At Berlin, they usually put the nets out somewhere between the 7th to the 15th and anywhere in between!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

hot spots is the name of the map....


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just as soon as there is room to launch a boat ( at the ramp areas ) and have some extra water to anchor or drift and jig.........just like ice fishin.....only remove the ice and add your boat ........or as mentioned (if shore bound) areas with water flow (creeks and the bridge area at 88)..............have drifted open water ( after breaking skim ice to launch at old Dan's Marina).......and caught walleyes as we drifted open pockets on the main lake..... floating right up to the main frozen parts of the lake.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Snake I was told no more nets at Berlin


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Chuck,
No kidding on the nets? Wow, what's the deal there I wonder. I mean it's one of the 3 lakes where they collect eggs and have for how many years....? Can I ask where you heard that? I'm assuming it's through the DNR in some way....very curious though. I've watched them closely on several occasions even took photos a few years back, that are still on here in the photo area.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Mosquito Lake may be the best inland walleye lake in Ohio, but it's not what you may call a traditional walleye lake. The lake has a mud bottom and very little structure one would normally look for when walleye fishing. The lake is stocked annually and believe it or not, there is also natural reproduction. The main spawning area is the dam area on State Rt 305. There are some humps and some road beds, but "in the know" walleye anglers at Mosquito learn to fish weed beds for consistent bites. Early season, per-spawn, wading can be super productive as pre-spawn fish move into shallow staging areas to feed at dusk. Working a jig and minnow very slowly in a good choice. There are quite a number of these areas on the lake and all you have to do is look for other fishermen. I like to work the same areas at that time, but from my boat. I can anchor up in 5-7 feet of water near shore and work a jig on one rod and a slip bobber on another. The state park beach area has a hot bite as does the east side of the lake just across from the beach. There is a feeder creek on the east side of Mosquito called Walnut Run. This is also a good early spot to try. I've actually seen walleye working their way up this little tiny feeder. After the spawn comes maybe the most productive time of the season, as the fish start to feed heavy a couple weeks after spawn out. This is the best time to drift fish with jig and minnow or jig and worms. I also like to fish on any wind blown humps, bars or weed beds. As the water warms up and the ski boats start churning up the lake, it's time to fish the stumps and weed beds. The weed bite can last the whole season if the water doesn't get to warm. These are by no means the only way to find walleye at Mosquito. Trolling, snap jigging, casting cranks and live bait all produce fish. If you don't know the lake, a good map and good electronics are a must. I love Mosquito, but there are times it just about drives me to drink too! If you can't locate the walleye, try crappie, bass, or cat fishing. There is always a bite going on...you just have to find it. I'll be hitting the ice out there in the next few days. From what I've heard, it's been very slow thus far this ice season. I have a couple tricks up my sleeve and if I have luck, I'll post. he lake is 7500 hundred acres, and I don't mind sharing. Best of luck and Pass It On!


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I should add to my former post that the spawn on Mosquito starts as the water temp reaches 40-45 F. The males move in first and the females follow shortly. The spawn is 100% nocturnal and once it starts, it is over in 2-3 weeks. The big girls will rush in from deep water and drop their eggs with a host of males on their tails. As soon as they deposit the eggs, it's right back out to the deeper water. I hooked a good sized female a few years ago while night fishing from the dam. When I netted her, there where two smaller male in the net with her.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cant imagine nettin 3 eyes in one swip! Too Cool! I stopped by 88 1 day and picked up a few fish. Neat thing is I give them to an old man over the causeway. He asked we did you get them. I replied I just picked them up out of the rocks. He couldnt believe it. Thanks for sharin man!


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

snake69 said:


> Chuck,
> No kidding on the nets? Wow, what's the deal there I wonder. I mean it's one of the 3 lakes where they collect eggs and have for how many years....? Can I ask where you heard that? I'm assuming it's through the DNR in some way....very curious though. I've watched them closely on several occasions even took photos a few years back, that are still on here in the photo area.




The odnr told me they struggle at Berlin because of water flucxuation and the shore depths, too steep. They said they will put more nets at misquito because its easier on them. For now no more Berlin nets!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Chuck. I know they usually put out 6-8 nets and generally do pretty good, that's why I'm pretty shocked by this, but.....Oh well! Thanks again!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Good post Lawman. Spot on too.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

Law Man 

Thanks for all the info - its nice to get some great ideas for all of us to try!
I appreciate your willingness to share!


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Snake, wondering what the water level is like out at berlin and how the ice is doing out that way


----------

